# Kelp4Less Extreme Blend



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I ran out of out my liquid humic last week. I'm going to order the Extreme Blend from K4L. Powder vs Granular? Does it matter?


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

I've used the powdered at 1 tablespoon / G / K. It clogged my sprayer. I've read that I should mix it with hot water and let it sit overnight. I plan to do that next time.


----------



## Laramee (Apr 21, 2019)

I've only used the powder. 1 tablespoon per k in my hose end sprayer. I used hot water and had no problem dissolving it. I also mixed in some k4L 5-2 blend with it without a problem.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I used the powder as well. I mixed and sprayed with my backpack sprayer. I never had any clogging issues but I think I'm going to get a hose end sprayer to apply. I feel humic would be better applied that way.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Thanks guys. Getting the powder. I'll be using my Ortho hose end.

I was using the Humic Acid from Gardener's Pantry. It was super thick and I had to really dilute it in my hose end.


----------



## TLFU (Aug 4, 2017)

How would one apply K4L with a hose end sprayer?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

As per the website:

Put one (1) tbs. in the sprayer and fill with water. Adjust dial on the sprayer to 1/3 open (often found around two (2) oz. on the dial) then to apply on grass, trees, shrubs or anything with leaves.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

I've applied it with my chapin. It doesn't like it.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Harts Did you 'hack' your orto sprayer? There is a video by LCN. Just cut the bottom filter and put a hair plastic (too many females at home ) to keep the weight on. To unclog if needed, pull on the silicon tube till it pops.
Hope that helps.
I will try my new Ryobi battery back pack (had to go to US to pick it up) with a Teejet 110004 Air nozzle. Will report back.
My 2 gal Chapin had zero problems pumping soluble powder mix of Humic/Kelp.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I just poked a hole in the filter. I might try what you mentioned


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

This is one of their 100,000 different products right? What a disaster of a website.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

john5246 said:


> This is one of their 100,000 different products right? What a disaster of a website.


Yes, just like Amazon and Walmart are terrible for having so many options. How dare they.

Not saying the website is the best design I've ever seen but it is fairly easy to navigate in desktop mode.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

Harts said:


> I ran out of out my liquid humic last week. I'm going to order the Extreme Blend from K4L. Powder vs Granular? Does it matter?


I've said it many times, but I'm not convinced the extreme blend is a good humic substitute. May be a fine and worthwhile product on a lawn though. I've been told it is 70% amino acids. Why not get their humic, fulvic, kelp blend? Or the 5:2 Humic kelp? Then add a separate order of amino acids if you are interested in that angle.


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

Drewmey said:


> john5246 said:
> 
> 
> > This is one of their 100,000 different products right? What a disaster of a website.
> ...


I think you missed my point. They have so many options of the same thing, it's like walmart having 100 varieties of ketchup, ketchup blend, 
ketchup blend with B vitamins
Super Ketchup
Ketchup Mustard Blend
Granular Ketchup
Easy Mix Ketchup
Cali boost Ketchup


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

john5246 said:


> Drewmey said:
> 
> 
> > john5246 said:
> ...


Ironically this is exactly what it is like now. Off brand ketchup, Hines, ketchup mixed with mayo, ketchup mixed with mustard, spicy ketchup, organic ketchup, sriracha ketchup, etc.


----------



## Kaba (Mar 29, 2019)

Drewmey said:


> I've said it many times, but I'm not convinced the extreme blend is a good humic substitute. May be a fine and worthwhile product on a lawn though. I've been told it is 70% amino acids. Why not get their humic, fulvic, kelp blend? Or the 5:2 Humic kelp? Then add a separate order of amino acids if you are interested in that angle.


I agree, once I crunched the numbers to (make one gallon) if you want to make a solution of 12% humic (which seems to basically be the standard now) you need something like 10lbs of that solution. So if the intent is to make RGS (6% humic; 3% fulvic; 3% kelp), you need 5ish lbs for the humic portion, or 2.5ish lbs for the kelp/fulvic portion. Either way I'd rather blend my own, much cheaper if your goal is just Humics and Kelp.

If the intent is to get amino acids down with 1:1 humic/fulvic and kelp than fine. My point is this product should not be considered a direct RGS replacement. You need to apply significantly higher rates to get the same amount of material down (3.75oz/ksf for 6% humic for example).

This thread has already beat this horse to death: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=9626&sid=35ade4d7e0193df9d2f229e8afa91c28&start=20

I need to search more to see if there is an actual comparison of GCF products vs. Extreme Blend.


----------



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

Is humic acid really worth it? looking for some insight from those that use is..


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Thanks for the input guys. My intent was never to make this an RGS knock off. I am merely looking at adding kelp and other micros to my HA apps.

Appreciate the help.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@Harts RGS knock off? Why not? I am trying exactly this at fraction of the price. lol


----------

